# Cantaloupe ?



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I just bought a cantaloupe tonight and am wondering if the malts can eat that?

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Gosh, I hope nobody says they are bad. Poppy loves canteloupe, honeydew and strawberries.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I believe you Can Cantelope! 
I give mine tiny pieces as treats.


----------

